# Reef vs FOWLR



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey all, I've done some reading here and I'm a bit confused with nomenclature.

What is the difference between a Reef and FOWLR tank? From what I can tell a fish only with live rock is essentially the same thing as a reef... but with more fish? :-?

Thanks


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Mecal said:


> Hey all, I've done some reading here and I'm a bit confused with nomenclature.
> 
> What is the difference between a Reef and FOWLR tank? From what I can tell a fish only with live rock is essentially the same thing as a reef... but with more fish? :-?
> 
> Thanks



FOWLR, fish only with live rock means just what it stands for and REEFs contain live corals.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Usually people set up fowlrs if they are interested in keeping fish that are not reef safe but not always the case. The difference between a fowlr and a regular fish only is that a fowlr are set up almost like a reef and has live rock.The other types of fish only systems no live rock and use fake coral decor. A FOWLR is great because is has LR (live rock) which helps to filter the water and also helps to maintain balance of the water quality. 
FOWLRs are not as demanding as reef tanks meaning that the fish are not as sensitive to water quality issues as some corals can be. Some beginning aquarist will set up a fowlr with plans in the future to upgrade to a reef, that is a great way to gain experience in the hobby before trying step up to a reef. Plus reefs are never ending money pits!! always something new to buy!
If one plans on starting a fowlr and then upgrading to a reef they should always plan way in advance and pick out fish and inverts that are reef safe for the future.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

oh ok thanks. So the difference is simply, one has coral (reef) and the other does not.

Then I guess I will set up a FOWLR when the time comes  -- not sure I'm ready for corals.


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Exactly. A FOWLR has the LR like a reef but doesn't have corals because like I mentioned some people do a fowlr for fish that are not reef safe.

Me for example...I have had a reef for years and always wanted fish that were not reef safe so I set up a FOWLR with a puffer and other fish that would eat my corals.


----------

